# favorite band ever?



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i couldent choose just one so mudvayne, white zombie, motley crue, ugly kid joe

whats your favorite band/singer/dj/robotic dance music maker thing/etc..?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> i couldent choose just one so mudvayne, white zombie, motley crue, ugly kid joe
> 
> whats your favorite band/singer/dj/robotic dance music maker thing/etc..?


Probably X Japan and Machinae Supremacy.

Though, there are a few.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

checked em both out x japan were ok but not my cup of tea, machine supremacy great music not liking the vocals but only listerned to one song so far


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Bob Dylan, Neil Young, Johnny Cash, Bright Eyes, MJ Hibbett, Refused, Jeffrey Lewis...


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

The Enemy, Oasis, Kasabian, Glasvegas are all doing it for me just now.

The Beatles are top of my list though.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> checked em both out x japan were ok but not my cup of tea, machine supremacy great music not liking the vocals but only listerned to one song so far


MaSu have some very good vocals on their songs, but some horrible ones on others. It's very unique, you either like them or you don't.

Which song did you listen to?


----------



## Sickman (Mar 2, 2009)

Nofx,Slipknot and .....................


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeez there's actually someone on this forum that is into X-Japan? That's a first lol. One of my mates is right into them, there a pretty decent band, Rose of pain is a great song.

Of all time for it's probably either All That Remains / Machine Head / NOFX / The Libertines. Right now though Glasvegas or White Lies.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Faith no More, RJD2, Marilyn Manson, NiN, Disposable Heroes, House of Pain, MOP, All sorts really, hard to pin down one thing at a time.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

FNM are epic!


----------



## wingnut4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anathema! Nevermore, Katatonia,


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Katy Perry, Sugababes and The Village People.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Katy Perry, Sugababes and The Village People.


lol each to their own


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Imy said:


> MaSu have some very good vocals on their songs, but some horrible ones on others. It's very unique, you either like them or you don't.
> 
> Which song did you listen to?


can't remember it was on youtube but i just listerned to one called fury and that was pretty decent especially the solo i don't like them but i would buy an album just for those solos lol they are insane


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> can't remember it was on youtube but i just listerned to one called fury and that was pretty decent especially the solo i don't like them but i would buy an album just for those solos lol they are insane


Yeah, MaSu have a very distinct style, one song doesn't do them justice (even if that song was awesome).

I gave them a chance a while ago on a friend's recommendation, listened to quite a few of their tracks and fell in love!


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

temeura said:


> Refused...


"Shape Of Punk To Come" is such a revolutionary album for hXc. The way they blitzed around full out assualt to jazz over break beats is just sick. If you haven't seen the DVD about their split then I highly recommend it.

Highlights of what's near my stereo today 'cos if I try to list my all time faves I'd lose the plot in spectacular fashion... Hope Conspiracy, Tool, Minor Threat, Black Flag, Justice, Bon Iver, MIA, Minus The Bear, fugazi, Rites of Spring.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

davy said:


> "Shape Of Punk To Come" is such a revolutionary album for hXc. The way they blitzed around full out assualt to jazz over break beats is just sick. If you haven't seen the DVD about their split then I highly recommend it.
> 
> Highlights of what's near my stereo today 'cos if I try to list my all time faves I'd lose the plot in spectacular fashion... Hope Conspiracy, Tool, Minor Threat, Black Flag, Justice, Bon Iver, MIA, Minus The Bear, fugazi, Rites of Spring.


That's some fine bands that you have listed there.

Shape Of Punk To Come is one of my favourite albums of all time. Not even heard about a DVD, what's it called?


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

"Refused Are ****ing Dead"

It's about how they finished the record & were really proud of it but then when they came to tour nobody gave two shakes about them, kinda documents how they fell apart from there, it's all interspersed with some of the most awesome live footage too. There's an amazing picture in one of their EP's that I think was taken in Ireland from that last tour, they're all rocking out on this tiny stage & there's about six people watching them, three confused & three not at all interested probably! Legendary!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds class. Will definitely try and get hold of that.

I was quite disappointed with The International Noise Conspiracy.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

The INC were unfortunately never going to live up to Refused, I'm sure Dennis' lyrics are still as bile filled as ever but when you check the DVD I think you can really see how much Refused revolved around one of the guitarists & the drummer. The drummer is incredible, there's some live footage taken from behind his kit, basically it's a lesson to anyone that thinks they can rip it up but stay tight.

The other artists you've mentioned are a lot more laid back than Refused, is it a one off with them or do you just take rough with the smooth haha?!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I like a bit of the rough. Like some japanese screamcore and the like.


----------



## Son of Fedor (Jul 28, 2009)

Some good choices of music amongst MMA fans then I see. Just to throw my hat into the ring my top 5 in this order would be;

1) New Model Army (the most underrated band ever IMO)

2) Rancid (excellent for training/driving/chillin')

3) Jane's Addiction (just for the genius of Mr Farrell)

4) Black Flag (for sheer energy)

5) The Jam (all time classics, could Weller be one of the best lyricists ever?)

SoF


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

The specials

the beatles

and then everyone else in no particular order

led zep

pistols

blur

graham coxan

neils children

the stones

marvin Gaye

rare earth

Otis redding

hawkwind(only under the influence though)

billy holiday

I could go on and on and on.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Must add Wire as well.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Well at the moment my favourites are, Killswitch Engage (especially love their new album), Five Finger Death Punch, Korn, Avenged Sevenfold, Metallica, Reel Big Fish, Frank Sinatra and John Lee Hooker.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Big fan of Morrissey & The Smiths, the music seems to keep me calm with a smile on my face.... I don't mind alot of the harder shit like Metallica just too much of it makes me feel ill...

Stone Roses are another big favourite of mine, as are Oasis - seen them recently at Heaton Park, was a shit gig but not their fault (pricks throwing urine everywhere)

Was a massive HipHop head in my teenage years but find the new stuff vulgar, still play the older classic stuff now and again - ATCQ, De La, GangStarr, Nas


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Gangstarr are quality. Especially Full Clip!


----------

